# Hi From Moray Scotland



## windancer (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi we are Pete and Sheila, we have just taken possesion of grand lady a 1978 Mk 2 Transit, CI motorhome all original inside.
We are lucky up here not to far to travel to the west Coast wilderness  country, from Morayshire.
We are looking forward to exploring this area next year seeking out spots, and will let you know of any worthwhile ones.

We enjoy this site and highly recomend it to our freinds.

Pete & Sheila


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 13, 2007)

hi welcome i know this site at the moment is having a bit of bad luck but stick with  it is still the best one around


----------

